# Taking Chance



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Folks ya got check out this movie..."tear jerker" is a understatement.

http://www.imdb.com/video/imdb/vi113247001/


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Thanks for the recomendation. The trailer alone is enough to get you going.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

I sat alone on the couch sobbing as I watched it. 
I don't have HBO so I'm hoping it's posted on the HBO site or elsewhere online after they show it on TV.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

For anyone here who is on Facebook they have a page there: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Taking-Chance/55367435827

The comments are so touching and hard to read. His mom has made a comment as well.


----------



## JMB1977 (Nov 24, 2007)

Tough to watch...


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

God, just the trailer would tear your heart apart.
Did anyone read the narrative Lt. Col. Strobl wrote about the series of events escorting Lance Corporal Phelps back home?

It chronicles the events in an elegant, poignant way and will break your heart.

Here it is for anyone who is interested in reading it, here it is.
Chance Phelps - Lt. Col Strobl


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you Koz. That was amazing to read.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Your quite welcome Medic.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

JMB1977 said:


> Tough to watch...


+1


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This looks tremendous, I hope they do this very delicate subject justice, you know how Hollywood can be. I am glad its on HBO so I can watch at home because I truly dont think I could watch this in a Movie theatre...I am a little pissed that the first time I am hearing about it is the day befoere it airs. Im glad I work with so many Vets..I never have to go very far to Thank someone for my freedom. To those of you I dont work with ..Thank you for your service.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Thank you Koz. that was great. Really hard to read working while working the desk.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

You said it Mikey. Not too mention the trailer... It's very powerful even for just a couple of minutes.

On the surface, it looks as if Kevin Bacon has taken this role as serious as one could. He looks the part..
Drama added of course, but nonetheless, I am looking forward to watching this movie.
I've already set up my Netflix queue, hopefully it will soon be released to DVD.
Gotta watch this one at home...


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

is it a movie or series..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Movie..


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks, Taking Chance was on HBO tonight.
And all I can say is you have to watch it.
It was extremely well acted and if you thought the trailer was powerful, wait until you see the full version.

Kevin Bacon was exceptional. In fact, I'd say it was his finest dramatic work.
It was like he was living the role.
I'm not going to say much more so I don't give it away and ruin it for you.
But you'll be glad you watched it.
Unless your made of stone, make sure you have a box of Kleenex handy, especially the scene where he meets the Army sergeant at the airport.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

USMCMP5811 said:


> Koz, I love you like a brother but, this had better be the only reason why you missed the M&G....harry even and a corona waiting on you......


No my brother, just an agreeable byproduct...
You know my tired old story... 2 kids, brides working, nobody to watch the boys.... Ya, ya, ya....
Next time I owe you 2 BL's buddy.. :t:


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

This movie was WICKED PISSA. 
This movie is very MOVING

This movie reaffirms my belief that most americans are still good at heart and still get it.

This movie reaffirms my desire to move out west.

RIP PFC Chance


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

I dont know about you guys but the headlight scene got to me... as did the whole movie!


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I missed it last night because I had to work, but it's on again in a couple hours (7:30pm) for those that missed it too.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

****SPOILER****
*Don't Read If You Haven't Seen The Movie.*



RodneyFarva said:


> I dont know about you guys but the headlight scene got to me... as did the whole movie!


Oh man. The headlight scene, the ticket counter girl, the lady Marine mortician at Dover about the uniform (that really got me), Strobl and the Major for the final uniform inspection in the casket, the platoon sgt. recapping the fire-fight that killed Chance, the Army sgt. escorting his brother, presenting the flags to the parents, the blood dripping off the St. Christopher medal, I could go on and on.
I couldn't take my eyes off the screen Rod.
The most moving film I've watched since the Passion of the Christ.

As Woody alluded to, it reaffirms my faith too, in the United States people.
Maybe there are a lot more patriots out there than we think. They might not even know it themselves.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Thanks alot Koz...I always opened my presents on Dec 23rd...like a spoiler was going to keep me from reading that.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey, I tried Costanza...


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

7, you need to see this movie!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

> 7, you need to see this movie!


 I will see it..working another 3 days..if anyone finds it online somewhere pm 7 please.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

I haven't been able to find it online but here is a schedule of all the showings.

http://www.hbo.com/apps/schedule/ScheduleServlet?ACTION_SORT=SORT&SORT=channel


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

5 Minutes to go.. HBO....
10:30PM HBO-West if you have a Dish.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I posted a request for it on movie-forumz, I will let you know
if it gets posted.


----------



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

FYI: its on on-demand today.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

anyone finds it online pm please +1


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

This just in people.......

http://www.movie-forumz.org/showthread.php?t=77080


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Thank you 7!!! That's what we'll be watching tonight!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Here you go Medic... My wife was streaming tears.... Not me though..


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

TY Koz. I'm going to need them. I sobbed at the trailer. I can only imagine the movie.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Flatbed put in the request.... .he deserves the Thanks.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I am glad it worked now I will get to watch it.
With working on trying to fix the problem on
my puter I have not checked that site.

Thanks 7


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Whosever effort it was to get that posted, my sincere thanks. Easily by far the most moving piece of video I have seen in years. Thank you.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

After watching that I sat and stared at the screen in silence for 5 minutes .. the magnitude of the sacrifice that our Soldiers and their families make was shown so well in this film. I went through a range of emotions from pride, knowing we have men and women like PFC Phelps that are willing to lay their lives down for me and my family, to guilt and shame for not serving myself, to sadness for his family not getting to hug their son ever again, to anger for losing men like him. This is one of a handful of films I would say should be required to be shown in high schools across this Country, I will do something in his honor. To those of you that have served..I realize this could have been you, I thank you for your service.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Wow 7. You gave me chills. That was very well said.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Excellent post 7!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

7costanza said:


> After watching that I sat and stared at the screen in silence for 5 minutes .. the magnitude of the sacrifice that our Soldiers and their families make was shown so well in this film. I went through a range of emotions from pride, knowing we have men and women like PFC Phelps that are willing to lay their lives down for me and my family, to guilt and shame for not serving myself, to sadness for his family not getting to hug their son ever again, to anger for losing men like him. This is one of a handful of films I would say should be required to be shown in high schools across this Country, I will do something in his honor. To those of you that have served..I realize this could have been you, I thank you for your service.


7, if I couldv'e hit that thanks button an additional 10 times, I certainly would have.


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

I had this on DVR from earlier this week and was just able to watch it tonight. Anyone who has ever doubted the sacrafices that our fine Men and Women in the Military who serve this country fearless and with honor everyday, need to watch this. THANK YOU to all who have served, continue to serve and will one day serve this country - allowing us the freedoms that so many take for granted.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

We finally got to watch it tonight. It was amazing. 
I'll post more tomorrow when I'm not feeling absolutely overwhelmed.


----------



## kateykakes (Nov 6, 2004)

I first read, "Taking Chance" over at Blackfive. I was moved to beyond tears when I was done. When I watched the special on HBO, I didn't think I'd have the same reaction because I knew what was going to happen. Boy, was I wrong.

It was a very well done film and a wonderful tribute and honor to Lance Corporal Chance Phelps. He was a remarkable young man who was taken much too soon.

I am so glad that he was not forgotten along the way and honored by everyone everytime he passed through a new destination. He's touched many, many lives.

And I thank him for his service. He gave the ultimate sacrifice for our freedom - his life.

My condolences to his friends, immediate family, and his family in the USMC.

R.I.P. Phelps.


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Folks - I cant remember if I (or anybody for that matter) put this link up before, but I find it very fitting to this thread.
When you have some time, read this incredibly moving and touching online article in the Rocky Mountain News called "_The Final Salute_",
and even more moving and saddening are the Pulitzer Prize winning photographs.
Words cant do them justice, these pictures speak for themselves.

The Final Salute

Photograph Slide Show


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Last night I sat in front of the laptop trying to find the words to describe how I felt, and nothing came to me other than this completely overwhelming feeling of loss. I never met the family, I never even saw this Marines face, yet I felt like I knew Lance Corporal Phelps and was mourning his death when the movie was done.
Words can't describe how grateful I am to the men and women, and their families, for the sacrifices they make on a daily basis. Thank you doesn't seem like enough.


----------



## sweeper20 (Dec 22, 2006)

KozmoKramer said:


> Folks - I cant remember if I (or anybody for that matter) put this link up before, but I find it very fitting to this thread.
> When you have some time, read this incredibly moving and touching online article in the Rocky Mountain News called "_The Final Salute_",
> and even more moving and saddening are the Pulitzer Prize winning photographs.
> Words cant do them justice, these pictures speak for themselves.
> ...


Thank you for these.


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

Oh Koz. Those photos were amazing.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I just finished watching it and I am at a loss for words.

Thank you for your service Chance Phelps and to all of the
men and women who have and are serving now thank you
also.


----------



## ddp335 (Feb 6, 2009)

*+1*


----------



## Foxy85 (Mar 29, 2006)

Worth watching every minute. God bless.


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Still have not had the time to watch but will get there. Koz those pictures are amazing


----------

